# 2x Simplon Grabber SL Carbon Flaschenhalter



## schleifstein (8. April 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/190821917830...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649#ht_388wt_1400

Viel Spaß beim Bieten !

LG S.


----------

